# Believe it or not this kid learned everything on his own...enjoy



## tonyg (Sep 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM


----------



## clarity (Sep 5, 2014)

tonyg said:


>


Best tutorial on "tracer"t ever!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## trewq (Sep 5, 2014)

That was painful.


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2014)

... all he needs now is some Minecruft videos ....


----------



## TekStorm - James (Sep 5, 2014)

That kid's got some mad skillz!!


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Chuck (Sep 5, 2014)

There are 2,058 people better than him.

2,058 subscribers.


----------



## texteditor (Sep 6, 2014)

MannDude said:


>


Please don't post videos of me online it's bad opsec


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 6, 2014)

I can't decide if it's intentionally humorous or just complete imbecility.

I usually default to thinking the latter.


----------



## lowesthost (Sep 6, 2014)

this ones better 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFnSGpYji_8


----------



## Amitz (Sep 6, 2014)

Come on guys... ;-) That is sooooo old! But funny anyway.


----------



## blergh (Sep 7, 2014)

tracer-t :lol:

Don't forget that the last two digits stand for IP-server connection! Multiple people browsing google all at once!


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2014)

No way! There's 12 people on vpsBoard right now! That's more than Google!


----------



## Serveo (Sep 15, 2014)

Priceless, perhabs anyone interested in to double your internet speed? (-;


----------



## devonblzx (Sep 15, 2014)

He hit the nail on the head.  You can also use tracert to diagnose connection issues by seeing if other people are able to connect to the site.  It's also amazing how popular some web sites in Asia are compared to Google.  Always seem to have 20+ viewers compared to 10.

</sarcasm>


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 15, 2014)

> to then to then to then...to then to then to then...


----------

